# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Norwegians Rescue Russian crew

## Kirkenes

I was just looking at the Aftenposten in English site and saw the following article from 12 days ago:  http://www.aftenposten.no/english/local ... 158508.ece   

> *A Norwegian rescue helicopter rescued all 12 crew members from a Russian freighter in distress Tuesday off the Arctic port of Murmansk.*

  

> *The aircraft hoisted the 12 crew members aboard and flew them to the Norwegian border town of Kirkenes, operations leader Sten-Rune Nikolaysen said. There were no injuries.*

----------


## xRoosterx

Ну так что же, мужик?) И что для тебя 'Киркенес' значит?

----------


## Kirkenes

> Ну так что же, мужик?) И что для тебя 'Киркенес' значит?

 Could someone please provide me with an English or Norwegian translation?   
[b]P

----------


## xRoosterx

You just answered my question.   ::  I was asking what Kirkenes means, whether you just randomly selected that name or you were coincidentally Norwegian. My question falls.   ::

----------

